# General Site Information > The Welcome Room >  Hi, newbie here! ^_^

## Unicorrs

Hello people! 
My name is Corrine, but I prefer Corrs.
I have a tank with a silver arowana and 2 flowerhorns.

See yah guys around!

 :shockfish:

----------


## lost

Welcome to fish keeping Corrs enjoy the forums :welcome1:

----------

